# Ganze .jar decompilen ? (Program)



## DerMax (20. Apr 2012)

Hallo an alle 

Ich wollte mal wissen ob es möglich ist eine ganze .jar mit einem Programm zu decompilen ?

Wenn JA, wie ?

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Max


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2012)

Ja geht:
JD-GUI | Java Decompiler


----------



## Turnstange (20. Apr 2012)

Eine [c].jar[/c] wird wie eine [c].zip[/c] archiviert. Einfach umbenennen und entzippen.

Vielleicht findest du Dateien mit .java oder .class Endung. 

Bei .java Endung, kann man diese einfach öffnen.

Bei .class Endung, könntest du die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und [c]javap -c Datei.class[/c] eingeben, wobei das [c]-c[/c] auch ein anderes Zeichen(funktion) haben könnte.

Ansonsten wird das Tool, das von Eike empfohlen wurde, besser sein.


----------

